# superfast ferries



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi,just booked Superfast Fery Ancona to Patras 3/6/11 return 21/6/11 camper.2 adults and a dog 223 Euros.
Deal was advertised as early booking 45% off. Sorted,looking forward to it.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We came back Patras - Bari in 2010 on the Harleys from the Super Rally having done the outward journey via Austria, Croatia and Albania etc

Nice trip

The MH's had "camping on board" from Greece to Italy which was a nice option with access to on-board showers etc etc

Enjoy Greece - there are a lot of lovely people there who want you to have a good time (and come back)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Does this include camping on board? I am really struggling with prices... have started a new thread to try and get some suggestions...


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi i too am strugling to find a deal on the Ancona to Igoumenista route the best so far with Superfast is 515euro, minoan 514euro, Anek 486euro out in May back October 6.6 metre van


----------

